# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT-808 HF Transceiver

## Alex2003

-    . ,       .  :Crazy:

----------


## RX3APL

!   ,    .   -     .  ,       --      ,  .   1  706    ,     ,     .

----------


## unname

...   ,    ...

----------


## KARRA

...  ..          ...         .....          !!!!!

----------


## ra9xdj

. , -    .  - .   ,     .

----------


## RX3M

> 


.
     .   .   ,     .    2009   . !      ,  .-    .  , .
73!rx3mb

----------

